# Beef Cake 2011 Steuersatz- was passt?



## Semmo (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute

An meinem 2011er Beef Cake FR 2 hat sich der Steuersatz verabschiedet.

Jetzt war ich bei meinem Laden des Vertrauens und habe einen Semi integrierten 1,5" Steuersatz bekommen bzw. Ein einzelnes Ober & Unterteil von Hope,aber bei dem sind die Lagerschalen zu groß.

Was kann oder muss ich denn da Kaufen damit es endlich passt?

Mein Steuerrohr hat einen Ausendurchmesser von 38mm und das Loch im Rahmen einen Innendurchmesser von 49mm ,beides mit nem Zollstock gemessen(Schiebelehre ist verschollen).

Ich hoffe die Bilder sind hilfreich

Dankeschön & MfG 
Sascha


----------



## fuxy (15. Oktober 2013)

Im Zweifelsfall bei Rose anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radschaden (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Semmo!                                                                                                                  Der Steuersatz müßte ein FSA Orbit 1.5 E (ZS49/40) .Die Kugellagerbezeichnung von FSA heißt Mr 101(30x1/8"). das ganze aber unter Vorbehalt.


----------



## Semmo (16. Oktober 2013)

Okay Dankeschön , kann es sein das das ein Steuersatz mit "Spezialmaß" ist? Weil ja ein normaler 1,5er zu groß ist.Würde ja gerne auch was anderes einbauen bzw. einen in Gold


----------



## radschaden (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Semmo ! Du könntest einen Standard Steuersatz einbauen. Du müßtest aber darauf achten , ob dein Gabelschaft lang genug ist, weil die Lager dabei außerhalb des Steuerrohrs liegen würden.Bei deinem anderen Steuersatz waren die Lager im Steuerrohr.(semi integriert )


----------



## Semmo (17. Oktober 2013)

Gude

Also von der Länge her wird ein normales nicht passen da das Steuerrohr mit dem Semi Steuersatz Grade so passt.Aber die Frage war mehr auf den Durchmesser der Lagerschalen bezogen, da meine ja anscheinend kleiner sind als bei nem Standart 1,5"....


----------



## radschaden (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 

Ich habe noch keinen anderen Steuersatz gefunden(orbit 1.5 E) , der auch ins Beef cake paßt.Einbaumaß ist halt ZS 49/40 .

mfg


----------



## Semmo (22. Oktober 2013)

So mittlerweile habe ich einen Cane Creek Fourty Steuersatz gefunden & eingebaut.
Allerdings fehlen mir jetzt von Oberkante Steuerrohr bis zur Oberkante Vorbau 1,5cm,ist das jetzt massiv gefährlich oder klemmt sich der Vorbau trotzdem noch richtig fest?


----------



## radschaden (23. Oktober 2013)

hallo  

ich würde damit fahren,weil die Ahead Kappe die Gabel samt Vorbau "klemmt".Entscheiden muß du das selber.
mfg


----------

